# Smoky Gobbler Gets Smoked



## MOODMagazine (Aug 21, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you all know that we posted this week's edition of our Spring Chase episode a day early this week. We have a very good problem -- we've got too many kills on tape to wait until the normal post date. This whole web-show turkey experiment seems to be working out pretty well. One week in and we have four kills on tape -- including an awesome smoky grey longbeard. How do you top that? How about a double-bearded smoky grey? Yeah, seriously. Check next week for that. Hopefully we'll have a couple more gobblers on the ground by the weekend and we'll let you know how the birds are acting as well. That's the cool thing with the web show -- we can do things in real-time and not wait weeks to talk about what's actually happening right now. 

With the posts from this forum combined with other online tools like the web video shows, you'd think turkey hunting would be easy! I must be a slow learner . . .


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Sweet video and a beautiful bird for sure. They really liked those decoys!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Bird with domestic blood in them gobble very readily, almost constantly, and will come to a call like they're on a string.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Great hunt, bird, and video!
Thanks!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Great video


----------



## MOODMagazine (Aug 21, 2006)

Domestic blood in them? Are you talking about a bird you were hunting? Or are you somehow saying that wild color phase gobblers don't exist? I have Lovett Williams' phone number if you'd like to give him a call on the subject.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great footage, Tony!


----------



## hoyt001 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome bird congratulations,I'd be looking at a full body mount! MOOD don't mind LINDA G she turns her nose up at smokey greys,she thinks they are as easy to kill as a turkey from your grandpas farm!Who cares what she thinks........................That is super sweet!!!!:corkysm55


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

nice bird!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Linda G. said:
> 
> 
> > Bird with domestic blood in them gobble very readily, almost constantly, and will come to a call like they're on a string.


Nice Linda!
Did I miss something or was the regular colored bird leading the way? And when in the video did the smokey gobble?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I know I already said it...but that is seriously some of the best footage I've ever seen for a turkey hunt. 

I usually can't stand watching turkey hunts on tv. I'm glad I took the time to watch that...twice. 

Congratulations to the hunter on a _*once in a lifetime bird...*_even though he is apparently domestic and came in gobbling non stop on a string. :lol: I would full body mount that bird...and that means something coming from me, talking about a turkey. 

P.s.- Not to derail, but this is one of the many reasons I have zero respect for anything Linda writes or says. What's so difficult about just saying "congratulations on a nice bird"?


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I think someone is a little jealous of a sweet trophy. :evil:

Hey, look at the bright side. You don't have to tag a domestic turkey. Go shoot another one! :lol:


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

That is some awesome footage and a real trophy of a lifetime! I am totally jealous!!

Great job guys! Koz


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

"Vance said the most common offbeat color phase for wild turkeys is also one of the most striking. It's called the smoke phase and features a combination of white and gray feathers. There's a red color phase called erythristic. The rarest of the color phases is melanistic (black). Vance has only seen one black turkey in his 10 years with the NWTF."

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...sasser/stories/050408dnsposasser.354942e.html


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks guys. We had a phenomenal week last week for video. Took a longbeard on Monday with a bow, the smokey grey with a bow on wednesday and unbelievably, another smokey grey (with a double beard I might add) on Friday!!! All were absolutely beautiful video. 

I had so much footage that I couldn't even include the other longbeards and the 6 jakes that came in and flogged the decoys after we shot the smokey with a bow. 

For the record, the second smokey grey we shot stood in the middle of the field and would not come in for over 2hrs until another longbeard came into the field. He then came over to kick the other ones butt and we got him. These were absolutely wild turkeys, nothing tame about them. Acted exactly the same as the "regular" colored ones they've lived with the since they were jakes. Both were at least 3yr olds and had obviously been a little smarter than Linda gives them credit for.


----------



## MOODMagazine (Aug 21, 2006)

Just want to clarify as well that I wasn't running the camera -- Gabe VanWormer was. On that one and another smoky with double beards that will post next week as well as, I believe, two more kills. But who knows by the time I write this, he could have added another three kills. Dude was on fire last week. Kind of ticks me off actually . . . . just kidding. 

I'll be posting how it went for me the first week on Friday's OD episode. Pretty cool week but no heads of jelly. Yet.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Very cool video! Thanks for posting it up. 

And I agree with QDMAMAN on both points. 

I don't think Mrs. Irrelevant was watching the same footage I was. :lol:


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

great video and great bird!! linda what in gods name are you talking about!! I never saw the smokey tom gobble,and it acted more cautious then the "WILD" other tom. Again great job on the bird!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Sweet,, I'm gonna give it a whirl tonight and see if I can tag one of those smokey's. I know right where a bunch of 'em hang out, right on 5 mile in Livonia... Is that where you guys were at???


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for your insight Linda, when it comes to spring time and turkey hunting we sure can count on you for some idiotic comments. Keep up the good work.


----------

